# Welche Pflanzen im Miniteich?(Halbes Weinfaß)



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Meine Frau hat in einer Zeitung einen Miniteich in Form eines halben Weinfaßes gesehen und ist davon hellauf begeistert und möchte soetwas auch gerne haben.
Nun möchte ich ihr diesen Wunsch erfüllen, habe aber keine Ahnung von dieser Materie !
Dann bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann !?!
Nun meine Fragen:
1.
Das Holz des Weinfaßes ist vollgesogen vom Rotwein, schadet das der Wasserqualität,oder muß ich es mit Teichfolie ausschlagen ?
2.Welche Pflanzen sollte ich auf jeden Fall in den Miniteich setzen,damit er funktioniert?
3.Sollte ich mit Sand oder Erde pflanzen ?
4.Eine rote Seerose soll hinein, welche ist zu empfehlen?
5.Wo bekomme ich gute Pflanzen ?

Jetzt warte ich erst einmal mit Spannung auf Antworten!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !


[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
na dann will ich es mal versuchen   
1. kA, ob es dem Wasser schadet, aber ich würde es aus Sicherheitsgründen mit Folie ausschlagen
2. Pflanzen solltest du dir welche aussuchen, die sowohl gut aussehen als auch Nährstoffe entziehen (__ Binsen, __ Iris...)
3. auf keinen Fall Erde (auch keine sogenannte Teicherde) nehmen!, sondern nur Sand (2-8) bzw. Sand mit Lehm angereichert
4. es gibt da verschiedene Sorten, eine __ Zwergseerose sollte es sein (die wuchern nicht so)
5. gute Pflanzen und jede Menge Info`s darüber, auch zu den Seerosen, findest du bei www.nymphaion.de (meine eigenen Erfahrungen sind sehr gut)

Viel Spaß beim einrichten
PPS: Welche Maße wird das Faß denn haben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2006)

Oh das ging aber jetzt schnell! Super!!!
Es ist 70 cm im Durchmesser und 40 cm tief !
Welche Sicherheitsgründe sind gemeint ?
Solange Wasser im Faß ist ,quillt das Holz und es ist dicht !
Oder stehe ich auf der Leitung und ich habe da einen Gedankenfehler ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
du kannst das Faß auch so lassen wie es ist. Ich meinte nur, ich persönlich würde es mit Folie ausschlagen (bin halt Sicherheitsfanatiker   )
Bei 70 cm Durchmesser passen ja schon allerhand Pflanzen rein.
Eine Frage stellt sich allerdings: was passiert im Winter mit dem Teil? 40 cm können ja - wenn es offen steht - schnell durchfrieren.


----------

